# Cheap 8 string



## johnythehero (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats a company (besides agile unless it is indeed the best lol) that produces a cheap 8 string so if I don't like it I won't lose sleep over how much I worked to get something I don't like but is decent enough to where if I like the 8th string it isn't the crappiest thing to play?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 7, 2010)

Schecter? Perhaps a used one. Most likely a used one.


----------



## Origin (Dec 7, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Schecter? Perhaps a used one. Most likely a used one.



This, Omen 8 is 400 bucks and Damien 8 is 6-700 in general; used would be less. Great deal if you don't mind a non-Ibanez neck.  Unfortunately I do, so it's out for me.  But they're probably the best production deal.


----------



## johnythehero (Dec 7, 2010)

if there necks are like the 7 string version it will be perfect haha


----------



## KimtheButcher (Dec 7, 2010)

I love schecter stuff man, been using a c-7 custom for a year now, the new hellraiser stuff for 2010 is killer. They look fucking sexy to me, too \m/

For around the same price as an interpid 8, you can get one hand-made by a group in QLD, Australia, and i'm pretty certain he can ship them cheaply to other countries also. I have a custom-endorsed 8 string in production at the moment, and i can pretty safely say this is gonna be the best instrument i've ever even seen, let alone hold. And, i've seen some of the other custom jobs and they're really sexy axes. 

Stewart Custom Guitars can be found here:
STEWART CUSTOM GUITARS on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
(New site, so not too much happening)
or here on Facebook:
Stewart Custom Guitars | Facebook

Cam from Stewart Custom Guitars is a really cool guy also, and he was really helpful in spec'ing out my new axe - shoot him an email for some further info, and let him know that Kim from ONAN (myself) gave you the details, and he'll help you out with a really cool deal \m/

Happy hunting man!


----------



## thewildturkey (Dec 7, 2010)

KimtheButcher said:


> I love schecter stuff man, been using a c-7 custom for a year now, the new hellraiser stuff for 2010 is killer. They look fucking sexy to me, too \m/
> 
> For around the same price as an interpid 8, you can get one hand-made by a group in QLD, Australia, and i'm pretty certain he can ship them cheaply to other countries also. I have a custom-endorsed 8 string in production at the moment, and i can pretty safely say this is gonna be the best instrument i've ever even seen, let alone hold. And, i've seen some of the other custom jobs and they're really sexy axes.
> 
> ...



Hey man, more info on the cheap custom 8's in QLD? or am I misreading your post and the Stewart customs in the QLD place?

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Dec 7, 2010)

thewildturkey said:


> Hey man, more info on the cheap custom 8's in QLD? or am I misreading your post and the Stewart customs in the QLD place?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan.



Hey Dan! No worries mate \m/

Cam from Stewart Custom Guitars is a luthier, from memory pretty much in/near the CBD in Brisbane. I am endorsed by Stewart Custom Guitars, but i had a good friend had an 8 string custom made for him, and dude....this thing is fucking amazing. All hand finished, top notch GOTOH hardware, had a Lundgren M8 in it, and i'm pretty sure they're around the same mark as a hellraiser/agile, probably a bit more competetive - but they're hand done....It's actually the pics of the stained-finish 8 string he has posted on his networking sites. 

I can't give too much away at the moment about my deal, but i can say that he sources really good materials for the axes. One thing to bear in mind - as they are hand made axes, the lead times for the builds are around the 2 month mark, but for a handmade/finished axe, made to custom specs...it kinda made my jaw drop. 

To contact Cam at Stewart Custom Guitars - just follow the links in my previous post, and send them an email and say that i gave you guys the contact info. He'll get back to you within a day or so with some details 

Hope that helps dude, if you have any issues i can help chase it up also, but for the meantime, a lot of his business is ran through FaceBook/Myspace. 

Hope this helps brother


----------



## johnythehero (Dec 7, 2010)

Now that I have some info (well ALOT XD) what does the neck of an 8 string feel like? They look intimidatingly huge XD


----------



## KimtheButcher (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey man, drop him a line, i'm sure he can do whatever you would like \m/

I wanted something a little more solid than the wizard style demensions of the IBZ stuff, but that's just me. Seriously dude, hit him up and ask him what he can do for you and let him know what you're looking for 

EDIT: Neck sizes - hmmmm, i'm not too sure but when i made the transition from a 6-to-a-7-string, i could barely notice it much - it's only going back to a 6 string i notice it now 

Honestly man, they're pretty big by normal standards, you gotta remember the low G string is around the .75-90 mark in string size (i think, correct me please somebody) - so they are BIG strings, hehehe. That being said, i played a few of the schecter 8's in a store in sydney a month back and they felt amazing. There's something about the dimensions of an 8-stringed neck that makes it feel really "flat" or "straight", to me. They're serious instruments, dude!

cheers,


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got my schecter omen 8 two days ago for about 400$ and it's the perfect choice if you just kinda want to experiment with an ERG like I did. You will not be dissapoint! I actually have a recent thread about it. Check it out and see if u like it. At a reasonable price, your other options are indeed the agile or the ibanez rga8 for about 800$


----------

